# Lawsuit filed in accidental shooting



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Lawsuit filed in accidental shooting
Associated Press
1/29/2004

NEW BRITAIN, Conn. -- A Bristol detective who was accidentally shot in the foot by a state police trooper seven years ago is suing the trooper and the state.

Detective Robert Mendela was shot in the foot on May 18, 1996 when a submachine gun carried by Trooper Timothy O'Hanlon went off while a group of officers attempted to take Brent McCall, a suspect who shot a police officer, into custody............

http://www.boston.com/news/local/co...4/01/29/lawsuit_filed_in_accidental_shooting/


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Seems like an unfortunate incident. Occupational hazard YIKES!
:shock: 

Wonder why this detective waited seven (7) years to file a lawsuit? Maybe he's getting ready to retire and needs to supplement his retirement annuity with a nice lump sum nest-egg? 
:?


----------

